

Apple bans iPhone developer, yanks 900+ apps - intregus
http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/news/comments/apple-bans-iphone-developer-yanks-900-apps/

======
imok20
This is rather old news, and has been seen on HN before – essentially, Khalid
et al violated uncounted copyright laws and basically scammed most of his
customers on the app store.

